# Dog breeds?



## rabler (May 25, 2022)

Pondering the possibility of getting a puppy.  Not ready to take the plunge but the thought has been tickling the back of my brain for a while.  We're both retired and have 40 acres of farm.  I know several folks here have dogs that they are fond of.  So, any suggestions as to breeds?  Lab has crossed my mind, but not set.

We did have a dog a few years ago that was a stray.  (Showed up covered in fire ant bites.)  Gave it away after 6 months as it was just not a good fit.  So I'm inclined to be cautious and thoughtful.  I do realize that raising and training a dog is a significant commitment.

Current thinking is a medium sized breed (certainly big enough to not be coyote bait).  Something that can be an indoor dog when we're in, and follow us around the farm (eventually) without being kept on a leash.  Yes, that does take some training, as well as lots of socialization.  Not looking for a guard dog, but we had a doberman as a kid that followed us everywhere.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (May 25, 2022)

if you have lots of space and want an active dog, anything with sheep dog or border collie in will be great.

if you want to give up your couch, get a greyhound.

we're currently fostering a SUPER lovely white lab-like puppy, who might be a good fit. I don't think she has any applications in yet.





there's also her sister, Pebbles, who's a complete loon and a cross between a mop and a boulder





both super affectionate and loving, Pebbles is more up front about it but Opal (white one) is more of a couch dog and loves snuggling.


----------



## JPMacG (May 25, 2022)

I have to say, and I hope this does not sound too harsh, the fact that you gave away a dog after 6 months is a red flag that maybe you should not get another dog.


----------



## extropic (May 25, 2022)

JPMacG said:


> I have to say, and I hope this does not sound too harsh, the fact that you gave away a dog after 6 months is a red flag that maybe you should not get another dog.


Your comment does strike me as "too harsh".
He said the previous dog was a stray, therefore not a thoughtful purchase.
He didn't mention the stray's breed, condition (other than ant bites), temperament or personality.
I imagine the stray had a pretty decent 6 months (and left not covered in fire ant bites).

If you follow Randal's threads, I don't see how he could be considered thoughtless or impetuous.

Let's take a "cup half full" view here and enjoy all the doggie pictures.


----------



## rabler (May 25, 2022)

JPMacG said:


> I have to say, and I hope this does not sound too harsh, the fact that you gave away a dog after 6 months is a red flag that maybe you should not get another dog.


Not an unreasonable concern.  We were not looking for a dog at the time, it just showed up in the farmyard.  Quite possibly dumped by the previous owner.  We were both working at the time and knew we did not have the time or energy to raise a dog, but we fostered it rather than turning it over to the county shelter.


----------



## higgite (May 25, 2022)

I've always had mixed breed rescue mutts in the 25-50 lb range, but if I were going to pop for a specific breed, it would be golden retriever, border collie or Aussie shepherd. Not necessarily in that order.

Hope you find a keeper.

Tom


----------



## C-Bag (May 25, 2022)

I’ve had dogs most of my life and while breeds do have something to do with what you can expect owners have more to do with how a dog is IMHO. I judge dogs individually. Most of our dogs were strays that stayed growing up so a lot of mutts. I can’t stand a stupid dog and I don’t think you can judge that by breed. And I stay away from the dog dejour as this always messes up a breed. We had an Irish setter we bought from breeder with AKC papers right as they were becoming “it”. He was a beautiful dog but a total handful until he was 4yrs which is true of all hunting dogs. Then he became an absolute joy with a ton of training. Ive not seen a true show setter like him since the early 70’s. German Shepard s are a mess. Same thing with some labs, both suffering from hip dysphasia and a host of other in breeding probs. Same with mini Schnauzer, they get diabetes 

If you want a shadow dog Doberman and Rottie are great farm dogs. But only if you want them with you all the time. But if you are worried about coyotes then no matter what the breed you need two because there are few dogs that can handle a more than one. And the dog needs to be smart enough to not get lured away as where there’s one coyote, there’s more lurking near by.


----------



## WobblyHand (May 25, 2022)

Dogs are both great and a heck of a lot of work.  I love them.  There's times that will test your patience, but most of the time, they are both your shadow and your best friend.  I had dogs for many years, but right now we're dog less for a rest.  

The last couple of adopted dogs ended up dying tragically six months apart and it was really tough on us.  One died from lung cancer (second hand smoke?, we don't smoke,) and the other from bloat from a regular dental cleaning.  For the later dog, we didn't recognize the bloat (twisted stomach) because the dog was coming out from anesthesia.  Couldn't save him.  Still makes me sad.  Have a background screen on my computer with his picture looking at me.

It's important for you and or your wife, (hopefully both) to bond with the dog.  My adopted pups were afraid of most men, maybe because they were abused.  The dog we got from a breeder, however really bonded with me and was glad to hangout together.  However, he didn't bond that well with my wife.  He wasn't mean or anything, but he clearly liked me more.  He did have initial issues with being the alpha in the house, but I helped him see the light.  Was a great companion for many years.

If the dog doesn't bond with the family, or the other way around, the dog isn't a good fit.  Not sure if their basic personalities are alterable, to be honest, so in my opinion, it would be best to move on.  Others may differ.

Gee, got me thinking about getting a dog...


----------



## mmcmdl (May 25, 2022)

I have 3 Shelties here Rab . Smartest , yet the dumbest dogs alive .   When I take them up to the camp in NY with 45 acres , they have a BLAST ! By far , my favorite breeds are the Sheep dogs / Border collies . They do need activity though , so if they can run wild on your farm , one to think about .


----------



## rabler (May 25, 2022)

C-Bag said:


> I’ve had dogs most of my life and while breeds do have something to do with what you can expect owners have more to do with how a dog is IMHO. I judge dogs individually. Most of our dogs were strays that stayed growing up so a lot of mutts. I can’t stand a stupid dog and I don’t think you can judge that by breed. And I stay away from the dog dejour as this always messes up a breed. We had an Irish setter we bought from breeder with AKC papers right as they were becoming “it”. He was a beautiful dog but a total handful until he was 4yrs which is true of all hunting dogs. Then he became an absolute joy with a ton of training. Ive not seen a true show setter like him since the early 70’s. German Shepard s are a mess. Same thing with some labs, both suffering from hip dysphasia and a host of other in breeding probs. Same with mini Schnauzer, they get diabetes
> 
> If you want a shadow dog Doberman and Rottie are great farm dogs. But only if you want them with you all the time. But if you are worried about coyotes then no matter what the breed you need two because there are few dogs that can handle a more than one. And the dog needs to be smart enough to not get lured away as where there’s one coyote, there’s more lurking near by.


I have to agree, raising and training is going to make a big difference.  And I've seen the results of popular breeds, in more than just dogs.  I don't have problems with a mixed breed or "mutt", met several that I like.  But I am a bit wary of the county shelter or other adoption mill where it can be harder to judge what you are getting.


----------



## rabler (May 25, 2022)

extropic said:


> If you follow Randal's threads, I don't see how he could be considered thoughtless or impetuous.


Thanks Ray!


----------



## mmcmdl (May 25, 2022)

So , my wife and I were driving down the street yesterday and saw a dog bent up licking his private parts ! I told the wife , I wish I could do that ! She said to go introduce myself to the pup .  

OK .  Back to the normal conversation .


----------



## rabler (May 25, 2022)

As a side note, we currently have cats and horses.  Including 5 stallions, all but one of those we have raised from a colt, as part of a small breeding program.  While horses and dogs are a different thing, if you think an untrained dog is a mess, know that a 1000 lbs of testosterone laden horse that is untrained is a real issue.  I used to help a horse vet with field surgery, mostly castrating untrained 3 year olds before the trainers would touch them.  Ugh.


----------



## jbobb1 (May 25, 2022)

I will second a Golden retriever. The wife and I have3 (still have one) and they are super smart loving family dogs. This guy was a clown but very loyal.


----------



## C-Bag (May 25, 2022)

rabler said:


> I have to agree, raising and training is going to make a big difference.  And I've seen the results of popular breeds, in more than just dogs.  I don't have problems with a mixed breed or "mutt", met several that I like.  But I am a bit wary of the county shelter or other adoption mill where it can be harder to judge what your getting.


I absolutely hear you. My last 7 were all rescues and none were what they were what they were purported to be. And all had health problems that I think landed them in the pound. But they were all such wonderful dogs there was no way I could take them back. So I just loved them and dealt with the heartache when they passed on average after 5yrs as I didn’t want puppies. After the last one my wife got tired of me walking around with a hole in my heart and decided she was going to get us a puppy. So she found a Portuguese Water Dog on CL of all places. He’s now 11mo and totally one of the pack and turning into a shop dog. PWD’s are a total shadow dog, my wife didn’t get that far in her research. She stopped at they don’t shed or smell. Which is true but his hair picks up everything and brings it in the house. I call him Guster the Duster.


----------



## Reddinr (May 25, 2022)

It is hard to go wrong with a well-trained Labrador.  They are food-focused and generally smart and that makes for easy training.  Plus, look at that face.  Eager to please and they follow you everywhere.  The "English" version is about 60-65 Lbs., a little smaller and more blocky than the "American" version which tends to be larger/taller.  This is "Porter", at 10 weeks I think.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (May 25, 2022)

I think you're actually better off getting them from a shelter that has fosters looking after the pups. The fosters get a very good idea of what the dog is like and probably will be like and the prospective adopter can usually talk with the foster at length before committing to an adoption. Plus you get the warm fuzzy feeling from giving an abandoned puppy a loving home.


----------



## mksj (May 25, 2022)

My wife and I have had mostly small dogs (Maltese and Yorkie's), mostly because of limited space and time when we were working long hours. Growing up I had larger dogs, spaniels, Golden's, labs, etc. You need to think of both the environment the dog will be in and animals it will interact with. Dogs with long fur will be more prone to pick up fox tails, mud/dirt and also long eared are usually more prone to ear infections in particular if they swimming a lot. If it is going to be mostly an outside dog, something to think about. Pure breed dogs can be more prone to certain heredity problems like hip dysplasia, some breeds like Golden Retrievers are very prone to liver cancer (ours passed when he was 8 years old). Long haired dogs tend require a bit more maintenance such as washing and grooming But it all comes down to overall health and disposition/personality of the dog. Most important part when evaluating a dog for the family is to be in a calm environment when seeing a dog, see if they come to you and how quickly they quiet down and respond to you. Do they maintain eye contact with you, often the dog needs to choose you as well, but look at the personality traits, take your time and if possible that of the parents. Have them checked by the vets ASAP when you bring them home. Get them micro-chipped and vaccinated.

We had a 95Lb golden lab that was a lover boy, he was calm and always good matured, but I had friends that had black labs that were full of energy and would never obey commands. One took off after a cat and got hit by a truck, the other had a similar fate. So not as much as the breed but the disposition. Our Golden Retriever was the most empathetic and sweetest big dog we had, broke our hearts when he passed.  Other breeds to consider that are amazingly smart are Blue Heeler. If we had more open area, I would have also considered a Rhodesian Ridgeback, they can be very sweet, but also very protective.

One downside of trying to find a breeder is the vast majority of on-line sites are fake scams. We are pretty savvy checking sites, but we recently got a Yorkie puppy and several sellers my wife was getting strung along until I did some checking and found they were all scams (80% are fake). We eventually found a local breeder that we could go to, check out the puppy and the parents, as well as spend some time with the puppies. The white lab of mattthemuppet2 might be a good fit, we always prefer to get a puppy/dog that is brought up in a home (not a puppy mill), with other animals and well socialized with animals/people. With puppies, potty training is usually much easier with bigger dogs then smaller ones, try to not use foods that contain corn meal and animal byproducts.









						Pet Scams
					

BBB Resources: Pet Scams  How to protect yourself from fake online pet sellers, your Better Business Bureau is here to provide tips and resources to avoid falling for a pet scam.  If you are looking for a pet to add to your family, be on the lookout for scams. As consumers turn to the internet...




					www.bbb.org


----------



## Aukai (May 25, 2022)

I have had 3 chocolate labs, and this rescue (coyote bait for you)  Your white lab may take extra care out in the sun, it's hard to tell from the picture, but it may have albino traits, and get a sunburnt nose. Here's my Ratcha mix rescue. Good luck with your decision, maybe a Kangal


----------



## Karl_T (May 25, 2022)

Do you happen to have cattle on your farm? if so, get an austrailian Shepard. Smartest dog there is just loves to work the cows.

Do you want a dog that the grand kids can pile on? Then a Lab can't be beat.

But really it is all about how you train and raise them. My FL neighbors have two rottweilers - they are timid and afraid of strangers. The same breed is fenced in at the local auto junkyard - they do not need to call 911 for thieves unless it is to rescue what's left of the dumb ass that tried to jump the fence.


----------



## RJSakowski (May 25, 2022)

While my wife and I were both working, we didn't feel comfortable with having a dog that would spend 12 -14 hours a day alone.  When we retired, my wife kept pressuring me to get a dog.  I had dogs previously and understood the responsibilities that go with dog ownership as well as the compromises that went along with it.  I finally relented 4-1/2 years ago and we got a 10 week old rescue puppy. 

The puppy's mother was an English Pointer survivor from hurricane Harvey.  I have always maintained that the daddy was an alligator as the pip was toothsome.  The shelter where we got Bertie gave him a clean bill of health from a vet, along with neutering, chip, and shots.  As I recall, it was around $450.

Bertie currently weighs in at around 60 lbs. but is still a lap dog.  His breed is energetic and we take him on hikes twice a day on most days.  He is trained not to cross the road nor the creek which makes up our property lines, even when in pursuit of a squirrel or deer and responds readily when I call.   When we are working outside, he sits or lays down near by.  He is also discrete about "doing his business", preferring to find a secluded spot off the trail. 

If he has a character flaw, it is that he is terrified of thunder and gunshots.  If he hears even one in the distance, he crawls under my desk.

Responsible dog ownership is not cheap.  I would guess that we are spending close to $1,000/yr. on Bertie's upkeep.

I would suggest going to the AKC website to see the characteristics and needs of the various breeds when deciding which breed would be a good fit for tour family.


Bertie at 10 wks.



Bertie at 3 yrs.



Bertie now



Thunder in the distance.


----------



## mmcmdl (May 25, 2022)

Looks like Bertie wore you out in pic 3 ! They'll do that .


----------



## RJSakowski (May 25, 2022)

Karl_T said:


> Do you happen to have cattle on your farm? if so, get an austrailian Shepard. Smartest dog there is just loves to work the cows.
> 
> Do you want a dog that the grand kids can pile on? Then a Lab can't be beat.
> 
> But really it is all about how you train and raise them. My FL neighbors have two rottweilers - they are timid and afraid of strangers. The same breed is fenced in at the local auto junkyard - they do not need to call 911 for thieves unless it is to rescue what's left of the dumb ass that tried to jump the fence.


We used to have an Aussie.  No question about the herding instinct.  They come as either herders or heelers.  Ours was a header.  One time he was heading a small skunk under our kitchen porch.  It's amazing how much stink you can pack into a small body.


----------



## RJSakowski (May 25, 2022)

mmcmdl said:


> Looks like Bertie wore you out in pic 3 ! They'll do that .


It was a hard night's day.


----------



## Gnpenning (May 25, 2022)

rabler said:


> As a side note, we currently have cats and horses.  Including 5 stallions, all but one of those we have raised from a colt, as part of a small breeding program.  While horses and dogs are a different thing, if you think an untrained dog is a mess, know that a 1000 lbs of testosterone laden horse that is untrained is a real issue.  I used to help a horse vet with field surgery, mostly castrating untrained 3 year olds before the trainers would touch them.  Ugh.


Dogs like horses need to know who the herd leader is, makes everyone's life much better.  

Some herding dogs need a job or will be a pain.  My dogs, cows and horses have always got along.  I had a rescue border collie that was pretty brave across the fence.  Sadly someone ran over him in my driveway and left with out saying anything. 

Hunting breeds need energy to work the fields, the rest of the year you have to accept that. 

My German wired hair pointer telling me it's time for dinner.  She loves people and hanging out with me.


----------



## Gnpenning (May 25, 2022)

She loved riding the 4 wheeler, if I headed towards it she would be on
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 it and waiting before I could get there.  Even the barn cats would hangout with us.


----------



## woodchucker (May 25, 2022)

I am a believer in rescues. But these days some of the rescue organizations are not that good especially in the south. My son rescued two from the south and I have to say it's not like it should be. They were both mistreated by their respective organizations.  So go local if you rescue.
A puppy is a lot more work. But cute as hell. So you will laugh and cry (from laughing so hard) raising a pup. But it's a lot of work.
I had a border collie / German Sheppard and he would be great on a farm.  My current dog a German Sheppard would also be good, but it's twice the size (at least he is) as what you are looking at. 

Having had females all my life, my last 2 were males, and I am never going back to females.  They were both fixed by the rescue groups. It makes a big difference, as it takes the edginess off them, and make them a little more docile. Females are in my opinion a little more pushy, and when they don't want to play or do something WILL let you know it. A male will just comply.

Good luck in your search. And like Greg ( @f350ca) said, and it's true:   With one dog they are your best friend, with two, they are each others best friends...  When he said that, it was beautifully expressed.


----------



## Aukai (May 25, 2022)




----------



## mattthemuppet2 (May 25, 2022)

Gnpenning said:


> View attachment 407906


Any idea what breed the black fluffy above is? She looks just like an older version of our black foster.


----------



## Gnpenning (May 25, 2022)

mattthemuppet2 said:


> Any idea what breed the black fluffy above is? She looks just like an older version of our black foster.


She was a rescue, so I'm not positive. They had a brother and sister my friends took the male and I got the female. Through the years I know I got the best of the 2.  We both got many opinions from vets and wags.  They definitely had some terrier and who knows what else?  Mine had the coldest nose of any dog I've ever had. She was a absolute sweetheart and loved attention.  She might lick you to death but would never bite. If you petted her she would show you where the valuables are and help you haul them out. She was not a watchdog.  Not good at selfies  anytime she got close to your face she was licking it  .  Keep in mind I have livestock and dogs love to eat manure. I've seen what they eat and don't want it on my face .


----------



## Dabbler (May 25, 2022)

@rabler I would love to advocate for Portugese Water Dogs.  There is a great PWD rescue society (easy to find with Google)  That has a stellar reputation, but I think the waiting list is quite long (last time I checked)

Why?  They are very human-o-centric;  they were bread to bond to humans and do fishing chores for the fisherman.  They very smart and can learn almost anything.  They bond so well with humans that I used to walk my girl, in  heat, without a leash (where it was legal).  I never had a problem with her running off,  THye can be taught to retrieve objects up to 10 feet deep in water.

Medium breed.  about 45-50 lbs.  They do NOT have fur, they have hair, which makes them far less allergenic than some other great breeds.  They are very calm, and quiet (usually)  I know of only one of 40 or so that was 'barky' and exitable. They need grooming once or twice a year.


----------



## Jim F (May 25, 2022)

The one in my profile pic is a Border-pit.
Smart and stubborn or dumb, all in one.
Kinda fat at 90lbs, but is a couch potato most of the time.


----------



## Hozzie (May 25, 2022)

I didn't read through all of the threads, but go to a shelter and let the dog pick you.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (May 25, 2022)

Gnpenning said:


> She was a rescue, so I'm not positive. They had a brother and sister my friends took the male and I got the female. Through the years I know I got the best of the 2.  We both got many opinions from vets and wags.  They definitely had some terrier and who knows what else?  Mine had the coldest nose of any dog I've ever had. She was a absolute sweetheart and loved attention.  She might lick you to death but would never bite. If you petted her she would show you where the valuables are and help you haul them out. She was not a watchdog.  Not good at selfies  anytime she got close to your face she was licking it  .  Keep in mind I have livestock and dogs love to eat manure. I've seen what they eat and don't want it on my face .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what a lovely photo! Our foster sounds like that, super licker, bounces all over the place and very friendly. Loves water too.


----------



## Eddyde (May 25, 2022)

Thor my Great Pyrenees Puppy, helping out with the recyclables...


----------



## Reddinr (May 25, 2022)

Love Great Pyrenees!  We have two in our rural neighborhood.  They are the wandering darlings of our neighborhood.  Very friendly and mellow.  They come to visit us from time to time, get some treats and some attention then they go back home.  I've always worried about traffic but they have been doing this for about 8 years now with no incidents.


----------



## Nutfarmer (May 26, 2022)

This is a hard to answer question . We have a 300 acres farm out favorite dog breed is an Akida . That being said labs are great dogs they love every one and are great retrievers . We have a German shepherd that I love . What ever dog you pick let them pick you.


----------



## matthewsx (May 26, 2022)

Lola
					

She never barked at other dogs or people walking by our home. Only at us, and only when she needed something important like food or belly rubs.    Lola died today, she lived with us at the corner of Traverse and Spruce for most of her ten years. In a town where people know you by your dog she...




					www.hobby-machinist.com


----------



## matthewsx (May 26, 2022)

So much joy, so much pain. Just be ready for it, I wasn't.

John


----------



## slow-poke (May 27, 2022)

We rescued two dogs, both had health issues initially, so if you go that route might be wise to have a vet check up front, however we have had the latest one for 8 years he is now 14.

Our latest is simply the most compliant great natured good little boy you could ever hope for.

I had a mixed Lab/Terrier when I was a kid, very good natured and tough as nails, he would have done well on a farm. He really liked kids, would wait to hear the school bell and then go up and down the street just to intermingle with all the kids. All the kids new his name.


----------



## eugene13 (May 27, 2022)

Whetever you do don't adopt a singleton, that is, a puppy raised with no siblings, unless you are up for a challenge.  Not being socialized with other dogs they will want to fight with every dog they see, as dogs don't know the difference between fight and play, this is how fighting dogs are raised.  My Kuma, a black Lab who I had to put down last year had Singleton Syndrome, fearful of other dogs, grudgingly accepting grooming, and seldom giving affection, and could never have any dog friends.  Why did I put up with him for 11 years, he was a helluva athlete and a talented dock diver who was never able to compete.  For more information read Cat Warren's book "Solo" a German Shepard singleton that she trained to be a Cadaver Dog.   Kuma, Kuma and his only animal friend Dover, the Yellow is Marz,, Lab number 7 and dog number 13.  both are "English" labs.


----------



## Eddyde (May 28, 2022)

All, 
I highly recommend getting pet health insurance for your dog(s). When we got Our last Great Pyrenees, Diesel, my wife insisted we get the insurance, I was skeptical at first. However, within the first year we discovered he suffered from epilepsy and a thyroid disorder. The insurance covered 80% of the bills for the diagnosis and life long medications he needed to be on. In his final year, he needed a surgery that cost over $10K and all but 20% was covered. The surgery did give him several more months of quality life, so it was well worth it. But alas, he eventually succumbed to his ills. Now our current puppy, Thor, has already broken his leg, requiring surgery costing $10K. Then it was discovered he has a congenital disorder in his shoulders, that required another $8k worth of Arthroscopic surgery. Fortunately, he made a complete recovery from the fracture and is expected to fully recover from the shoulder surgery as well. The payout with Thor is a little less 70% covered, but still makes what would otherwise be a crushing financial burden, manageable. All the payouts came within a week or so of filing the claims with no questions or hassles.
I think the premiums are around $80 month. There are many different companies offering this service so you can shop around to find the best one that fits you budget and needs.


----------



## C-Bag (May 28, 2022)

Eddyde said:


> All,
> I highly recommend getting pet health insurance for your dog(s). When we got Our last Great Pyrenees, Diesel, my wife insisted we get the insurance, I was skeptical at first. However, within the first year we discovered he suffered from epilepsy and a thyroid disorder. The insurance covered 80% of the bills for the diagnosis and life long medications he needed to be on. In his final year, he needed a surgery that cost over $10K and all but 20% was covered. The surgery did give him several more months of quality life, so it was well worth it. But alas, he eventually succumbed to his ills. Now our current puppy, Thor, has already broken his leg, requiring surgery costing $10K. Then it was discovered he has a congenital disorder in his shoulders, that required another $8k worth of Arthroscopic surgery. Fortunately, he made a complete recovery from the fracture and is expected to fully recover from the shoulder surgery as well. The payout with Thor is a little less 70% covered, but still makes what would otherwise be a crushing financial burden, manageable. All the payouts came within a week or so of filing the claims with no questions or hassles.
> I think the premiums are around $80 month. There are many different companies offering this service so you can shop around to find the best one that fits you budget and needs.


WOW. Interesting that we were just talking about this as my wife asked me about insurance the other day. I guess I’ve been lucky that my dogs didn’t need something like that. But for the first time in decades I’ve bought a puppy and with that investment comes more attention to “what if?”. Plus the insane $$ a vet bill can be.

My immediate fear was realized just last week. We have foxtails here and they are horrible on dogs. A dog just wants to run in grass and foxtails end up in their hair and if they ever penetrate the skin they are like a one way ratchet. Like if they go between the pads they can follow the bone until they come out on their shoulder.

 Had a setter that would always crash after a run but this one time he just sat in front of me staring. When I asked what was wrong he lay on his back and held up his left front paw. In his armpit was this big pocket. Took him to the vet and the vet pulled 6 bloody foxtails out of the hole! Another time the other dog a little terrier mutt in the middle of a run out in a field came up and jumped on me. I didn’t allow the dogs to do that and shushed him away but he kept jumping up on me and when I looked at him he was staring at me even though he knew he was doing wrong. It was then I saw the last little tails of a foxtail embedded next to his eyeball. He stood very still and I plucked it out and he got all happy and ran off to find the setter.

So I’ve been paranoid of that 50yrs later. We have been diligently pulling all the weeds but still I would find a foxtail in Gus’s hair. i was getting ready to hit the shop and I noticed him pawing his face. And there it was, a foxtail completely buried in his tear duct next to his eyeball just like George all those years ago! Gus wasn’t anywhere near as cooperative but I finally got hold of it and pulled it out. Gus got totally happy about that but who knows if he’ll trust me like my dogs of the past. I


----------



## rabler (May 28, 2022)

Much to think about here.   Matt's lab looked awfully cute but not quite time to pull the trigger.   Would like to get the new shop up and functional first, I'm a bit obsessed with that right now and I prefer not to get too overloaded.  I'm looking for a companion dog.  Definitely want to stay away from a herding type dog as the horses don't react well to that.


----------



## pdentrem (May 28, 2022)

What about a Portuguese Water Dog? Wife's sister had schnauzer for 14 years but had it put down as it was in pain from a cancer. It is a midsized dog, very strong and docile versus some of the other breeds. Not a super shedder either like Labs are!


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (May 28, 2022)

rabler said:


> Matt's lab looked awfully cute but not quite time to pull the trigger.


well the good news is little Opal has been adopted, so she'll be off to Kansas in a week or so, after she's been spayed.

Still have the fluffy peril though


----------



## C-Bag (May 28, 2022)

mattthemuppet2 said:


> well the good news is little Opal has been adopted, so she'll be off to Kansas in a week or so, after she's been spayed.
> 
> Still have the fluffy peril though
> View attachment 408209


I think rescue is a fabulous thing but I am stunned all this care of dogs does not include their well-being. Spaying a puppy? IMHO this is really bad for their development physically and possibly mentally. There are hormones that are crucial. I wish instead of a hysterectomy they could do a tubal ligation or a vasectomy instead of castration. End rant.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (May 28, 2022)

or you could look at it from the perspective of living in a city 10s if not 100,000s of stray dogs, which produce a constant stream of puppies that need fostering. Literally by the bucket load - both of these two and one of ours was dumped in a bucket. Given that lots of locally adopted dogs later get abandoned to fend for themselves, neutering them before adoption is a requirement. I don't know the procedure that they use, but I can ask when I drop them off on Tuesday. Going by the size of the scar on both of ours and the fosters we've had before, it's not a huge operation (all girls, don't know about boys). Every one that we've had that has been neutered has turned out just fine, I think 10 now, including our two.


----------



## Alcap (May 28, 2022)

Watch Labs ,,, Yellow are the worst . Just look !


----------



## savarin (May 28, 2022)

I am a firm believer that cross breeds are the best.
We have only owned one pure bred and he has cost us the most in vets bills (and still does)
We all know you dont marry your sister or cousins because of the problems in-breeding causes but we breed our dogs that way to "strengthen" their traits we deem necessary. Often for the cause of fashion.
Give me a mutt any day.
ps. keep the photos coming, I love em.


----------



## Dabbler (May 28, 2022)

@savarin I agree.  The PWD breed was 'recovered' from just 20 or so individuals at one point and again from a pool of less than 40.  Because of this very careful genetics are required before breeding PWDs.  PWDs were the first mammal  to have its DNA fully sequenced.

Even so one expects hip dysplasia or other genetic complications later in life.  Mine lasted 16.5 years, and succumbed to cancer, so we did very well indeed.


----------



## RJSakowski (May 28, 2022)

C-Bag said:


> WOW. Interesting that we were just talking about this as my wife asked me about insurance the other day. I guess I’ve been lucky that my dogs didn’t need something like that. But for the first time in decades I’ve bought a puppy and with that investment comes more attention to “what if?”. Plus the insane $$ a vet bill can be.
> 
> My immediate fear was realized just last week. We have foxtails here and they are horrible on dogs. A dog just wants to run in grass and foxtails end up in their hair and if they ever penetrate the skin they are like a one way ratchet. Like if they go between the pads they can follow the bone until they come out on their shoulder.
> 
> ...


 That foxtail sounds like nasty stuff.  We have a wild grass called foxtail here but the heads are fairly soft.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (May 28, 2022)

Alcap said:


> Watch Labs ,,, Yellow are the worst . Just look !


our latest pup sleeps just like the one in your 6th picture, on her back! It's the funniest thing to see


----------



## C-Bag (May 29, 2022)

savarin said:


> I am a firm believer that cross breeds are the best.
> We have only owned one pure bred and he has cost us the most in vets bills (and still does)
> We all know you dont marry your sister or cousins because of the problems in-breeding causes but we breed our dogs that way to "strengthen" their traits we deem necessary. Often for the cause of fashion.
> Give me a mutt any day.
> ps. keep the photos coming, I love em.


Funny you should mention that as the rage here are “doodles”. Goldendoodle(golden+poodle), Labradoodle and on and on. I’m also a mutt lover depending on the mutt but because they are it, “doodles” are more expensive than a PWD! Most of the locals think Gus is a doodle but PWD’s and Barbet’s are the originals, predoodle if you will . Barbet looks almost exactly like a PWD but is a French water dog that was used for water retrieving. They were almost wiped out during WWII by the Nazi’s as retribution for the French resistance according to a local owner. I learn a lot of cool dog stuff hanging in the local dogparks. Also see some breeds coming back I’ve not seen since I was in high school. And lots I’ve never heard of like the Barbet.


----------



## savarin (May 29, 2022)

This is our pure breed, a long haired Weimaraner, not many of these around.
A loving dog but he has dementia, had three strokes, and his back legs are giving out.


and heres his mate, a shepherd cross, intelligent and very friendly and never a day at the vets.


They are inseparable still  but we are not sure how much time the Weimaraner has left as he's 14 now.


----------



## C-Bag (May 29, 2022)

I’ve never seen a long haired Weimaraner but the short hair is one of the dogs I saw at the dog park the other day. German Shorthair too. Both went through intense popularity in the ‘70’s and like so many other dogs ruined the breeds and disappeared for all these years. All hunting dogs are a hand full and are not for folks who just want to buy a puppy for a kid then abandon them in a backyard. Often those dogs end up in the pound as that’s an awful thing to do to a hyper pack animal. My sisters and my brother were guilty of that, along with my daughter. I was always the one who ended up caring for and walking the dogs. At the height of those abandonments my parents had a mini Schnauzer, Irish Setter,German Shepard mix, Black and Tan and Bluetick Walker coonhounds all in the same backyard


----------



## savarin (May 29, 2022)

The Weimaraner was given to us by a breeder. He was the pet of their young boy.
They had a small farm with free range ducks and chickens and were out most of the day so the dog was left on his own and kept hunting the ducks and chooks so had to be caged all day.
The understanding was they would come round after a week and if they didnt like what they saw they would take him back.
He was laying on that couch when they came round and they said Hmm, doesnt look like he's coming back with us is he.
we said "I hope not" so he stayed.


----------



## Stonebriar (May 29, 2022)

This was our best friend girl for 15 years, red healer, but I wouldn't recommend sense you have other animals.


----------

